# New Social Anxiety support group in Chicago



## ecstatic (Mar 12, 2008)

Announcing the start of a free, peer-led CBT based support group for Social Anxiety in Chicago. We take a structured, therapeutic approach based on Dr. Richards' tapes, though you can join the group even if you don't have the tapes/workbook.

Meetings take place every Saturday at 2PM at UIC's Library of the Health Sciences (on the West Campus) in a private and confidential setting and the location is accessible by public transportation.

You are not required to talk if you don't feel like it, but in order to maintain morale and motivation in the group, we do request that members try and attend the meetings regularly.

If interested, please email SAChicago at yahoo.com to sign up or for more information.

WHEN: Every Saturday at 2 PM

WHERE: Library Of the Health Sciences, UIC
1750 W. Polk Street, Chicago 60612

(http://www.uic.edu/depts/lib/lhsc/servi ... tion.shtml)

GETTING THERE: Take the Pink Line train to the Polk station. The library is right across the street. Street parking is available in the area.

WHO : SAChicago at yahoo.com


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

First meeting starts April 5


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

Announcing the start of a free, peer-led CBT based support group for Social Anxiety in Chicago. We meet every Saturday at 2pm at UIC's library of the health sciences and will be using Dr. Richards' tapes as a guide. You are not required to talk if you don't feel like it. We will have a very structured therapeutic approach in a very private setting. No worries if you don't have a car, we're close to most public transportation. In order to maintain morale and motivation in the group, participants are requested to try and attend the meetings regularly. We can also arrange hangouts if there becomes any interest. If interested, please contact [email protected] for more info.

Every Saturday at 2pm starting April 5
UIC's library of the health sciences
1750 W. Polk Street, Chicago, Illinois 60612
Please go here for more info (http://www.uic.edu/depts/lib/lhsc/)


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

We had our first meeting and it went very well. Its never to late for anyone to join in. We're always looking for more people. Our approach is very informatve and therapeutic. If interested jst email us at [email protected]


----------

